# Brrrrrrrrrr



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Will somebody in England shut the door, it is letting the cold air in down here in sunny Spain.

Andy


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Yes, it was just below zero here in El Rocio at first light, people were scraping car windscreens.

No quite the -21 in the UK though, is it?

P&L


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Andy

saw on news yesterday southern France and Spain getting snow.

probabally to make snow birds happy

ps will shut the door ok

joe


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> Will somebody in England shut the door, it is letting the cold air in down here in sunny Spain.
> 
> Andy


Dont we feel sorry for them :roll:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi joedenise

I live just accross the water from you at Seasalter. Had a bit snow last night I see on the tele.

We had a dusting yesterday, we have a gale blowing now sunny but barely above freezing. 


Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A bit of snow ??? we have had about 6 ins on top of yesterdays snow Andy and the wind has wipped it up on my front door.
Here is a photo just in case you are home sick :wink: but we have had another 6 ins on top of this today.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

In marbella yesterday evening the roadside temperature gauges were showing 8 degs, admittedly there was a chilly wind but the spanish people had huge overcoats, bobble hats and scarfs on. God only knows what they will be wearing if it gets really cold. Anyway, clear blue sky and sunshine this morning, but still a bit chilly.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Mavis I just hope my pipes on the van are not frozen. I did drain it down but last year I still had a burst pipe.

Keep safe.

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
We normally set off for Portugal on the 3rd of Jan and come back at the beginning April, something in the back of my mind even in June when we normally get the chunnel tickets said "hold fire".

It must have been the long distance weather forecasting bit of my mind kicking in, thats the trouble with being a sailor, you always have your weather eye open! :wink: .

It would have been a nightmare journey, I am glad I am here nice and warm overlooking the cold grey white horse covered North Sea and the fishing lakes of which one has started to thaw, stuff the fishing though Ill give it another 2 months for the carp to wake up.

Miss Portugal though, but at least we are not annoying the carp at Markadia this year, talking of which is anybody going to Markadia this year?.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Sunny and blue sky this morning in Malaga. Still lonely on site here though


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

That looks like a nice site RAH, where is it and is that snow on the ground.
Andy


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Andy, greetings from the loneliest campsite in the world. It's Malaga Monte Parc and that's not snow, but white gravel. The static neighbors (retirees) are all very nice and put up a great New Year's Party until 5 a.m., but they could all be still recouperating! 

We did have a motorhome neighbor for one night, but they left for Morocco. More sun there??


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

You may have a neighbour if you are still around next weekend, we are thinking about coming to the site probably next Sunday for a few days as have some business to do in Malaga, we usually stay at Camping Marbella but I reckon Alhaurin is closer to Malaga centre.

Looks like a nice site?


----------

